# Audioehngine HD3 Powered Wireless Speaker Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

​
The HD3 is another typical product from Audioengine. This is a company for which I have reviewed numerous products, and I have developed an expectation level when a new product arrives from the team out of Austin, Texas. That expectation is that their products will be value-packed, fun to work with, and good-if-not-great-sounding. So when I unboxed and started working with the HD3, my early reactions were mostly along the line of - "typical" - meaning, _looks like another great little product from Audioengine._

Audioengine HD3 Wireless Powered Speaker Review


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

_"+/- 2 dB claim for frequency response over the range from 65 Hz to 22 kHz"_

Wow, that's a wider frequency range than I thought they would have. Impressive performance. Seems like a nice little speaker.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

theJman said:


> _"+/- 2 dB claim for frequency response over the range from 65 Hz to 22 kHz"_
> 
> Wow, that's a wider frequency range than I thought they would have. Impressive performance. Seems like a nice little speaker.


Of course, some amount of smoothing is assumed. They did sound surprisingly flat, though, and over a very wide range.


----------

